
JS-Git - dbaupp
https://github.com/creationix/js-git
======
ryanackley
Check out my pure javascript git implementation.
[https://github.com/ryanackley/git-
html5.js](https://github.com/ryanackley/git-html5.js)

It has a complete workflow at the moment. You can see it in action here:
[http://tin.cr/tailor.html](http://tin.cr/tailor.html).

~~~
Flenser
It looks like you're both using the MIT licence (although your LICENSE.md file
doesn't explicity state it), so it should be possible to reuse code between
the projects. Although whether the architectures you have chosen are amenable
to that might make it difficult.

------
andrewguenther
"JavaScript has farther reach than any other programming language out there."

The ghost of Dennis Ritchie would like to have a word with you...

~~~
jackmaney
#include "necromancy.h"

~~~
thepicard

        #include <Python.h>
        int main() {
            Py_Initialize();
            PyImport_ImportModule("necromancy");

~~~
nspragmatic

            return 0;  // <stdlib.h> not #imported
        }

------
tracker1
Seeing as the js-git project is maturing quickly, I was thinking it might be
time to integrate into npm.

[https://github.com/isaacs/npm/issues/3765](https://github.com/isaacs/npm/issues/3765)

------
nine_k
The inexorable march of Atwood Law.

~~~
lbarrow
I can't wait to see the Javascript implementation of Linux.

~~~
ryanackley
see [http://bellard.org/jslinux](http://bellard.org/jslinux). He implemented a
PC emulator in javascript and then just compiled a version of Linux to run on
the emulator.

------
hamburglar
I can't wait to hear Linus' reaction. He about blew a gasket when someone
wanted to use C++ in the main git project. Then again, this is a wholly
separate project so he might just shrug and move on, but I still think he
might have some colorful comments.

I don't personally buy his claims that performance is so critical it needs to
be written in C. I'd be interested in any speed comparisons the js-git authors
might have made. It would surprise me if js-git was anywhere near as fast, but
I can't imagine it's impossible to make it at least usable.

~~~
sam152
Speed is definitely a huge benefit of git. When you use it heavily every day,
you become thankful that cloning, merging, branching etc is very fast. If it
were a couple of seconds slower for each of these tasks, I think it would make
a big difference.

~~~
hamburglar
Of course, but whether a JS implementation is necessarily a couple seconds
slower for typical (or even extreme) scenarios remains to be seen.

------
lechevalierd3on
Mozilla seems to really want this.

~~~
goldfeld
I can completely see why Adobe (Edge Code/Brackets) and Mozilla want this.
It's a missing piece for coding completely in the browser. But I think it goes
way beyond this, and once people start playing around with having git
sandboxed inside the browser we're gonna see some really, really interesting
ideas come out of it. I was sad that his second funding wasn't seemingly
headed for success, and it's pretty awesome Mozilla laid down $25k to revert
that.

~~~
Jonovono
What are some interesting ideas you can think of that could come out of this?

~~~
shawndumas
from the site:

ChromeOS IDE for developing on Chromebooks.

Node.JS blog engine with git as the database.

Custom Git hosting using custom storage back-ends.

GIT CLI for restricted environments.

Standalone GIT GUI desktop app.

Git based deployment tools.

JavaScript package management for server and client.

Whatever else you come up with.

~~~
reflectiv
As a guy that works for one of the major banks in the US as a developer...the
restrictions placed on even our development boxes is _rediculous_...HOWEVER
they don't seem to give two craps about javascript...so this would be a GREAT
capability for me to have and extend my workstations capabilities in a myriad
of ways...

I can't wait for this! I might have to try and contribute if I can actually...

